# Telescoping cover material?



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I built several migratory tops and bottom boards last year using Advantech flooring for the material. No metal on the tops. I had read about it being used on beesource so I gave it a try. It's working okay although I do have some slight peeling of some of the flakes even on the ones I painted. If they last 5 years I'll be happy with them. I bought mine at Lowes. Decide what measurements you need and get it cut by them on their large saw. I have 3 table saws but it only costs 25 cents per cut after the first one and it makes building the tops very quick.

Whoops, I just read your post again and noticed that you've already built yours. I built some a couple years ago and covered them with vinyl coated metal like is used for covering facia boards on houses. I just put it on top and used a hammer to bend it over the sides. It isn't pretty but it works.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I think you should be able to bend the sheet metal ok without a brake. Put the metal down on your bench and the top on top of it. Bend the metal with your hands first, then use a 2x4, Get it roughed in, then do same procedure, but nail as you go along. Should be able to get it tight enough.
Other materials would be harder to work with. You could use 1/4" pvc, but believe you would have to buy a 4x8' sheet and its expensive stuff.
J


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Aluminum flashing works well so long as you keep sharp objects away, it punctures fairly easily. It can be formed easily with home-made bending tools (a slot cut into scrap) and hammered flat on the corners. Pretty cheap, totally waterproof.

I find that the 24" roll is wide enough for my covers with about an inch of overlap front and back, sides as long as I want to make them.

Peter


----------



## Hive Onthehill (Jun 11, 2011)

What thickness did you use on that? I wonder if deck over type paint would seal it or do you think that would be bad for them? If I could get 3 years out a cover I'd be ok replacing them at that point I guess but I'd rather have something that would last a lot longer..


----------



## rg58612455 (Jun 15, 2015)

I use this. The aluminum flashing I use comes in a coil. I score it with a utility knife and then fold and break it on the score line. Cuts fast and easy to bend by hand.


psfred said:


> Aluminum flashing works well so long as you keep sharp objects away, it punctures fairly easily. It can be formed easily with home-made bending tools (a slot cut into scrap) and hammered flat on the corners. Pretty cheap, totally waterproof.
> 
> I find that the 24" roll is wide enough for my covers with about an inch of overlap front and back, sides as long as I want to make them.
> 
> Peter


----------



## Hive Onthehill (Jun 11, 2011)

Generally speaking all of the hardware stores carry flashing? Is 24" a standard roll size and can you buy it by sections or do you normally need to buy a roll? I only need 1 or 2 lids made at this point but eventually will need more I guess..


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

They only sell coils around here. Maybe Home Depot or Lowes sells it by the foot. If not, call a local roofer. They will all have some and sell a few feet to you, no problem. Might even give you some scrap from a job.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

I use galvanized sheet metal bought from the local hardware store. I bend it by hand.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

A few more ideas is a product called rubberroid it is like a rolled roofing but you heat it with a torch and melts sticks to anything. The other is just rubber roofing easy to work with. I work construction so I get extra pieces and use.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

In sailing ship days cargo hatches were covered with tarred canvas. That could work.
Bill


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

1) you can buy what is called a 12" hand brake at harbor freight and bend your own sheet metal for telescoping covers. It's easy like wrapping a birthday present in metal.  
2) we build telescoping covers out of treated deck boards and treated plywood. Rip the 5.5" wide deck boards down the center. No painting, no metal, and they last a long long time. You will have to make them slightly bigger than standard size because the deck boards are 5/4" thick, not 3/4". 

Hope this helps.
I just found this video. BRILLIANT! He puts the insulation in between the metal and cover. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud5BTKifagU


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I used advantech plywood and wide thin aluminum flashing. Bent my hand on bench with help of board and hammer. Its not hard to do, but break is easier and faster. 

I highly recommend covering the tops with a durable and water resistant material. 

Amerimax 68020 Aluminum Flashing 20" x 50' Mill
Item# 232109


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

aunt betty said:


> 1) you can buy what is called a 12" hand brake at harbor freight and bend your own sheet metal for telescoping covers. It's easy like wrapping a birthday present in metal.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud5BTKifagU


My covers are all aluminum clad. The Harbor Freight is a bit of a drive so it's on "the list". I just ripped a groove in a 2X4 ( thin side) and beveled it back. One short, one long, to bend sheet metal pans nice, easy & straight.








Now this is just goofy...'sorry can't edit it out.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I bought the brake from harbor freight I think it is 30 in. Wasn't expensive at all. Works really well.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

rg58612455 said:


> I use this. The aluminum flashing I use comes in a coil. I score it with a utility knife and then fold and break it on the score line. Cuts fast and easy to bend by hand.


Ditto. And if I make a sharp edge an old flat file takes off the bite. I don't own a break but 2x works fine.


----------



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

Harbor Freight also has a hand sheet metal bending tool, I think its called a seamer. costs around $12, works great too.


----------



## yem (Jan 19, 2010)

I too use the hand seamer... works just fine.


----------



## tommygun438 (Jul 29, 2014)

I tried 3 layers of kilz waterproof stainblocker and primer on one of my covers because i didnt have any sheetmetal handy. It is on its second year and showes no sighns of ageing yet. Granted, it has a long way to go to prove itself againt sheet metal but i am impressed so far.


----------



## turtle95 (Aug 5, 2012)

rubber low slope rolled roofing from Menards. have used it for 3 years now ,works great ! no sharp edges .looks nice easy to put on it has adhesive on it already ,I still use roofing nails on the edges for peace of mind. $80 for the roll ,100 sq ft . the width works out to get a regular hive and a nuc top for no waste . won't go back yo metal again


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

turtle95- Like this? https://www.menards.com/main/home-d...4450471610-c-5821.htm?tid=5543711990064682796


----------



## turtle95 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's the product I use . make sure what you put it on is smooth .


----------

